# Clocks



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a few of my clocks I have collected over the years. The last one was brought out to Nebraska in a covered wagon in the 1880's. It is a Seth Thomas #18 Jewelers Regulator. He was a jeweler/Watch repair and used this to time the railroad pocket watches he fixed. He died in 1921 and when it quit running in 1927 it was put up in the hay loft in the barn where it laid until I bought it in 1997. It had 3" of pigeon dudo on it. I cleaned it up and repaired it. It runs great to within 11 seconds a month. Didn't try to get it any closer. Book value is $3000 to $3500. I had a collector offer me $25,000 for it because it is the only one he doesn't have in his Seth Thomas collection and there are only 8 known ones left. The others I collected just because I liked them. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, cool stuff Bernie, you have been holding out on me  Neat collection! Thanks for posting them. 

Corey


----------

